# 2.0 VCDi S



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

We don't have the diesel Cruze in USA yet, sorry can't help ya out!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Devilz said:


> My chevy cruze make strange engine noise when RPM is between 1500-2000 regardless of the gear. Been to dealers but they can't find any fault. Anyone here had similar problem or know what it can be?
> 
> Thanks



Devilz,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are experiencing with your Cruze. I would recommend that you contact GM in the UK at 0800 666 222. They should be able to assist you with your concerns. I hope this helps!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have a 120kw 360nm turbo diesel auto and don't get any noise other than expected. Could it be a cold weather thing?


----------

